# The Reverse Sneeze / Snort ...



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Does anyone else's Chi have a problem with the reverse sneeze / snort? When Charley gets _really_ excited the reverse sneezing starts. It looks and feels as though he's pulling the sneeze from the tip of his tail through his whole body.

A long time ago I read that this can be normal with Chi's and that I should hold him and talk soothingly to him to calm him down, which I do, but sometimes I still worry when it lasts longer than a minute.

Of course, the reason I'm posting at 2:48 in the morning is b/c 1.it seems to be the only time I have time and 2.Out of the blue Char-Char started doing his reverse sneeze under the covers while we were sleeping. (He's laying here in my lap as I type alternately licking my legs clean and giving me the wistful "can we go back to bed mommy?" look ... I think I'll oblige him.)

Shannon :flower: 

PS ... I think I got the hang of the picture posting thing ... you guys are really in for it. Here's a pic of my Char-Char sleeping.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

When he does that, you can do one of several things that might help him stop...
1. rub his throat from his chest to his jawline. Doesn't help my chi but it helps others.
2. Pinch his nose or cup your hand around his nose, leaving his mouth area free so he can get air through his yapper. Again, doesn't work with my guy, but helps others.
3. I put my hand under Cooper's belly, right at the bottom of his rib cage with my hand on his stomach area and lift up to the point where his back feet almost leave the ground. He stops almost immediately.

Oh... and my cat, OmaKitty, slaps Cooper upside the head sometimes and that stops him. But I cannot condone you doing it to your dog. :lol: :lol: 

He is just too cute for words... I look forward to getting to know him through the board!!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow! I'm not the only one up at this time of night ... even though you are a couple of hours behind me. Char-Char gave up on me and has now gone to the kitchen to eat.  

Thanks for the compliment ... I'll pass it on! 8)


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL I work seasonally (unemployed right now) and when I do work, I'm on night shift. I'm a bit of a vampire, usually up until about 5am and I sleep a little off and on during the day. I'm also an insomniac, so that helps. LOL


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

your charley has a beautiful color =)


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I'm a bit of a vampire, usually up until about 5am and I sleep a little off and on during the day.


Me too!! Everyone thinks I'm nuts...but here it is 5:45am and I'm just getting sleepy! Lucky I make my own hours at work...not sure what I would do if I had a "real" job! :lol: 

My pup does the reverse sneezing thing and nothing seems to stop it either. I hate when it happens though...it sounds almost painful. Does anyone else's also make a sound like they're choking up a hairball? Is this the same thing or something I should be concerned about?


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes! The painful hairball thing is what I'm talking about! 

BTW ... I never did go back to sleep ... I ended up getting to work at 6:30 and JUST NOW got home! I'll be crashing very soon! :sleepy2:


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I always thought the reverse sneezing thing was more of a honking intake of air sound that goes on for at least 10-30 seconds. The choking up a hairball thing is different...it's more like a cough, like he's trying to get something out. It's the second one your pup has? I have no idea what that is :? Wish I did!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Alli said:


> I always thought the reverse sneezing thing was more of a honking intake of air sound that goes on for at least 10-30 seconds. The choking up a hairball thing is different...it's more like a cough, like he's trying to get something out. It's the second one your pup has? I have no idea what that is :? Wish I did!


Lily does the reverse sneezing thing (gently stroking her throat stops it almost immediately) but she also does the hacking up the furball thing now and then. I really hate that one because I don't know how to stop it. I always think it's allergy related but I could be wrong. :?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

For the reverse sneeze what you want to accomplish is getting them to swallow.
I dip my finger in water and put it to their lips, they automatically lick it and then swallow and the reverse sneeze stops. If you try this, just be careful not to get it up their noses.


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

Dan does it to. Mainly when we play with him or when him and dewey are playing. He stops by himself. 

~Lilly~ You are dewey's puppy pal on dogster


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Ms_P said:


> For the reverse sneeze what you want to accomplish is getting them to swallow.
> I dip my finger in water and put it to their lips, they automatically lick it and then swallow and the reverse sneeze stops. If you try this, just be careful not to get it up their noses.


Yes! I completely agree with the swallowing thing. I usually either rub Sadie's throat or I blow on her nose.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Alli said:


> My pup does the reverse sneezing thing and nothing seems to stop it either. I hate when it happens though...it sounds almost painful. Does anyone else's also make a sound like they're choking up a hairball? Is this the same thing or something I should be concerned about?


Josie's done that a couple of times and it scares me to death. I had no idea what she was doing till I read this. I usually pick her up and talk to her (soothingly, of course!) and just let it pass. What causes it, does anyone know?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i have an article in the articles section that is very informative about this topic :wave: 

when chiwi did it the first time i was sooo scared! i heard larger dogs do it before (and pugs too) but never something as small as a 1.10 pound puppy! the noise just sounded so different) now that she is nearly 3 pounds it sounds different and since i looked up on the internet and asked the vet lol i don't over react like i did the first time i heard it.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

My older chi Princess was treated for kennel cough twice when she was an 8 Week pup. Finally i found out it was allergies i had to find a natural product cause i hate for her to have to go to the vet often.But beleive it or not she is going to be 2 years old next month.I used the homeopathic remedy every day 5 drops in three meals for about a year and an half. Now i use it when needed only.I also feed her premium foods that contain no corn,wheat,soy,or fillers as well as treats that are not made of beef.She is doing great my younger one had this problem as well but she had it for less time maybe cause i started her on the right foot and now as needed they are call Homeopahic Remedies Cough and the nose relief.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> i have an article in the articles section that is very informative about this topic :wave:
> 
> when chiwi did it the first time i was sooo scared! i heard larger dogs do it before (and pugs too) but never something as small as a 1.10 pound puppy! the noise just sounded so different) now that she is nearly 3 pounds it sounds different and since i looked up on the internet and asked the vet lol i don't over react like i did the first time i heard it.


Thank you SOOOOOOO much for pointing your article out! I'm still learning my way around the board, so I hadn't thought of looking there. Perhaps I should do a little more exploring before I ask any more questions! :toothy7:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > i have an article in the articles section that is very informative about this topic :wave:
> ...


no way, ask away. since there are new members coming in every day, someone may have even more info to give then what has already been posted in a thread. oh yeah, welcome aboard :wave:


----------

